# Con qué generar ultrasonido? (piezoeléctricos?)



## 426ivan (Abr 17, 2007)

Estoy intentando hacer un ahuyenta aves para mi casa porque no puedo erradicar las malditas palomas que anidan en el techo. Buscando en internet observé que se realiza por ultrasonido. Generar el oscilador es simple (uso un 555 y listo), realizar el amplificador para que genere suficiente potencia no es tan fácil como usar un 555 pero se puede hacer simple. Ahora la duda es: que componente utilizo como "parlante"? Existe algo como un tweeter para frecuencias entre 30kHz y 50kHz?? Los tweeter comunes caen en respuesta a frecuencias mayores a 22kHz. Qué se consigue (en Argentina si se pudiera) comercialmente para esto?

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Teczion (Sep 4, 2008)

Asegurate, pero creo que las aves no perciben sonidos a más de 10  KHz, así que tu dispositivo no creo que sea eficiente para el uso que le quieres dar.
Un saludo!


----------



## Nikolatesla (Oct 29, 2008)

Holaaa:

 Las palomas responden a bajas frecuencias, normalmente infrasónicas. Los repelentes de palomas son un "disparo", un pulso, como una palmada, que simplemente les incomoda porque para ellas a esas frecuencias ese sonido es muy fuerte. 

Con un vibrador astable de fercuencia muy baja te vale, o bien monoestables temporizados. 

saludos


----------



## gabovega (Feb 15, 2010)

si tienes el diseño de el circuito me alegraria mucho que lo pudieras postear soy nuevo en esto y este tema me aprece interesante


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 15, 2010)

Algunos aeropuertos utilizan un halcon.. entrenado que da vueltas..


----------



## BKAR (Sep 4, 2011)

ahora donde estoy tan q pasan por las noticias "sobrepoblacion de palomas, peligro de bacteria asesina...etc"y todo eso ya mato a 2, a mi me da risa como una palomita puede hacer daño..
particularmente yo quisiera tenerlas en una rica sopa o en un tallarin....bueno es una solucion...
el tema me intereso mucho.... intentare con un monostable.


----------



## lu3pex (Jul 11, 2012)

Teczion dijo:


> Asegurate, pero creo que las aves no perciben sonidos a más de 10  KHz, así que tu dispositivo no creo que sea eficiente para el uso que le quieres dar.
> Un saludo!



CONSULTA: A qué frecuencia debiera ajustar el circuito para repeler palomas?? Gracias!


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 11, 2012)

Las frecuencias exactas no están establecidas porque las palomas no hablan. Se han hecho muchos experimentos y todos difieren. Ya ves las respuestas. Hasta yo hice en una oportunidad un oscilador variable, con medidor de frecuencia incluído,  pero no obtuve ningún resultado.
Pero lo de trasmitir como golpes parece ser lo mas aceptado. Una vez leí en una revista francesa de electrónica ( no me acuerdo si Electronique Pratique o Le Haut Parleur) que en algunos aeropuertos de Francia explotaban bombas de extruendo para auyentarlas. Y en consecuencia diseñaban un circuito para simularlo. No se donde estarán esas revistas ahora. Pero quizás esto te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## lu3pex (Jul 11, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Las frecuencias exactas no están establecidas porque las palomas no hablan. Se han hecho muchos experimentos y todos difieren. Ya ves las respuestas. Hasta yo hice en una oportunidad un oscilador variable, con medidor de frecuencia incluído,  pero no obtuve ningún resultado.
> Pero lo de trasmitir como golpes parece ser lo mas aceptado. Una vez leí en una revista francesa de electrónica ( no me acuerdo si Electronique Pratique o Le Haut Parleur) que en algunos aeropuertos de Francia explotaban bombas de extruendo para auyentarlas. Y en consecuencia diseñaban un circuito para simularlo. No se donde estarán esas revistas ahora. Pero quizás esto te sirva de ayuda.



Muchas gracias por la info! Un abrazo.


----------



## crimson66 (Dic 4, 2012)

Buenas, estoy por armar un oscilador de alta frecuencia, pero en este caso es para ver si le devuelvo las molestias a un maldito caniche que me secó la mente!
Con respecto al piezo electrico, tengo entendido que trabajan tranquilamente en alta frecuencia, la cuestión sería tb conseguir los llamados twister, los que tienen guías de onda. 
Sobre el efecto que genera la alta frecuencia en las palomas, tengo entendido que nos le causa absolutamente nada. En los aeropuertos, como ya citan los demás, utilizan ruidos impulsivos. Un amigo que laburaba en uno me comentaba que después de un tiempo, las muy pillas ya se acostumbraban a ese ruido.


----------



## javi elec (Jul 20, 2014)

Hola,


Me preguntaba si es posible utilizar el osciloscopio como oscilador.. Me dicen que no, pero ¿ No existe algún modo de tener un oscilador regulable? tal y como sería si el osciloscopio también creara las oscilaciones a parte de captarlas. Porque yo pensaba que el del link que os dejo también lo hacía.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ceramic-humidifier-accessories/832205522.html

Oscilador:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/PC-B...ator-FFT-Analyzer-Data-Logger/1399114698.html

En el caso que ese osciloscopio no pueda generar señales, éste otro si lo hace, no?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/1025G-Function-Arbitrary-Waveform-Generator/dp/B00BKV802I[/ame]



Un saludo


----------



## seaarg (Jul 21, 2014)

javi, busca aqui en el foro, hay un generador de señales DDS, tal vez es mucho para lo que necesitas, tal vez no. sino busca informacion sobre el XR2206.

Sobre el tema de ahuyentar palomas. A un amigo electronico se le subian las palomas al tanque de agua y opto por una solucion no-electronica muy efectiva: Puso una cruz hecha con dos fierritos que ocupaba todo el tanque. En la union, otro fierrito unido a un ruleman. En los 4 extremos de la cruz unas chapas dobladas en curva de forma tal que el viento haga girar este conjunto en cruz. Santo remedio, no mas palomas en el tanque. (Y si le pusiera un motorcito tiene un generador eolico!! jaja)


----------



## javi elec (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracias seaarg, 
Mi confusión en parte era porque existen osciloscopios para pc que también son generadores de frecuencia y analizadores de espectros.

Encontré éste que probablemente acabe comprándome o uno parecido.
aliexpress.com/item/PC-Based-USB-Oscilloscope-2Channels-20MHz-48MS-s-DDS-Signal-Function-Generator-FFT-Analyzer-Data-Logger/1399114698.html

Lo que no acabo de entender es la importancia de la impedancia 2 ohms del parlante pizoeléctrico. Por ahí leí que la impedancia de salida no debe ser superior a la del parlante, pero no entiendo que quiere decir, con de salida, a mi entender la salida no tiene resistencia mas que la del cable. Al igual lo entendí mal..

Si alguien pudiera decirme si enchufando el parlante al generador de señales funcionaría, le estaría agradecido.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 22, 2014)

Buenas, yo si quisiera saber que transductor puedo usar o fabricar para convertir señales electricas en ultrasonido. Por donde vivo lo unico que consigo es los sensores ultrasonicos para distancia (para arduino y demás) pero no me he comprado uno aun por que es un poco caro, he experimentado con microfonos y bocinas piezoelectricos pero me temo que vienen geometricamente sintonizados para audio y por eso no logro sacarles mucho provecho en ultrasonido. Hasta he logrado sacar el piezoelectrico de un encendedor (lo que genera la chispa) y lo he puesto a chillar a unos 10KHz (pegandolo al oido para escuchar levemente) pero como es muy pequeño no se como hacerle una bocina y soldaduras para amplificar un poco las vibraciones.

Que me recomiendan? alguien ha experimentado con esto? que tal si me compro una roca de cuarzo y le saco una tajada? (es en serio, eso lo venden como fenchui y cosas raras por aca!) XD


----------

